# First SNOW of the season - Tons of pictures



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

My 23 year old mare Molly 

























Her son Image, who LOVES playing in the water tank while it fills...









Midnight meeting Image -









More Midnight, a twelve year old Standardbred/Quarter Horse cross mare...

























This is Trix - 15 year old APHA mare - looking quite gorgeous in the snow despite being a little dirty!


----------



## Patches457 (Dec 3, 2009)

All The Pretty Horses Is Right. I Love Picture 6 Its A Classic Black Beauty Ginger Horse Look. Your Palomino Is Gooorrrrgeous, Who Would Guess Her Age! What Is She Use For???


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Good golly Miss Molly .. She is gorgeous :wink:

Looks like a blast! 
They are all very pretty 
I can't wait till it snows here.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i jst got why your avatar is of Spirit and his mom! its b/c ur mare is a pally and her son is a buckskin! hahaha. i jst thought you liked the movie a lot but now it all makes sense


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

We got our first snow last night too. I don't have any special shoes on my horse yet since we don't usually get a good storm until January. Anyhow....my boy decided to make a few snow angels and then started tearing around the pasture bucking and farting until all 4 legs came out from under him and he slid about 20 feet like a pinch runner sliding into second base. Hopefully he didn't hurt himself. Initially he just looked embarassed. It sure was funny.


----------



## xxxx (Dec 6, 2009)

class! i want snow!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank-you! She is my baby  She isn't "used" for anything in particular. Molly was my first horse years and years ago. We started off doing dressage together but neither of us could handle riding in circles inside... She has since done a little jumping for fun (By that I mean we make our own "cross country" course threw the woods) and the only thing we've competed in was speed, barrel racing and pole bending, Which is what I hope to use her son Image for. Aside from that we've done a whole lot of trail riding, shes a very high mileage mare. 

Salty, I'm glad someone finally got it! Image IS Spirit if ever a horse were him... Hands down. And actually we have "Rain" right now to... (Trix)


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the one where the horse is lying down on the hay! We got our first snowfall here on saturday. =D crazy!


----------



## MyGalSal (Apr 8, 2009)

Had our first storm on Saturday evening. Rode with three friends for 2 hours exploring new trails as this area is new to me. What a blast. These gals ride! I love the snow, noone around but us lucky ladies and our trusty steeds!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Great pictures! We are suppose to get a bad snowstorm here in kansas, so hopefully I'll have some good snowy pictures to share!


----------

